# Great cooks must have a great chicken nugget recipe.



## richard wilts (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm looking for a recipe foe chicken nuggets .Like for exsample I like the flavor of McDonalds Chicken McNuggets or something simular...I can never get the coating right,,use corn meal , white flour.or what???? use cook chicken or raw chicken???I would like a good recipe for nuggets and exactlly now to prepare it


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

It has been quite some time since I've eaten anything from McDonalds, so I can't be too helpful with recreating their nuggets. When I do chicken cutlets, though, I dust the raw chicken in flour, dip in an egg wash and then cover with seasoned bread crumbs. Fry over medium heat in a heavy skillet with some oil laced with a pat of butter for flavor. For more of a commercial 'nuggetness' deep frying might be more appropriate.

mjb.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

If you're using whole chicken pieces, such as the tenders, you'll never replicate McD's nuggets. Their's are ground, reconstituted chicken.

Try first cooking your chicken. Then grind it. Then mix it with appropriate herbs, spices, and an egg. Shape into small patties. Bread, using a three-plate process. Then deep fry at 350-375F. 

When grinding the chicken be sure and include the skin, as it's the only source of fat, and the chicken will be too dry otherwise.


----------



## wheresthegrub (Oct 28, 2008)

And when you find that you haven't quite hit that "mc doanld-y" taste yet, don't forget to add thier secret ingredients like preservatives and "other" favors.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you know where I can buy a bottle of "other?"


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

McDonalds uses "natural" beef flavor in there nuggets. One of those nice natural chemical flavorings :lol: I just cut chicken breast in pieces, milk wash, seasoned flour, into the milk again then back into the flour. Deep fry until done. Add some 5 spice to the flour for a chinese chicken nugget :lol:


----------



## wheresthegrub (Oct 28, 2008)

quote=Koukouvagia;250851]Do you know where I can buy a bottle of "other?"[/quote]

Oh yeah, you can get it "over there" :lol::lol:[


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I've got no idea why ANYONE would want to eat pieces of chicken that taste like the rubbish called nuggets


----------



## wheresthegrub (Oct 28, 2008)

We eat fast food one or two days a month. If I let my kids, they would eat that stuff everyday! 

Like that commercial sez, "what part of the chicken is the nugget from?" :lol:


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

The meat is "mechanically separated" chicken. The stuff is basically chicken mush that is stripped off the bones with a machine, mix in a bunch of binders/extenders/fake flavors to make it sort of taste like chicken and deep fry it :lol: I had the chance to tour a chicken processing plant when I bid on a security camera system to keep the employees from putting nasty stuff in the food!


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

mmm...yummy


----------



## richard wilts (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi...to everyone
My question was...how do you make chicken nuggets..I'm sorry that I mention I like the flavor of McDonalds nuggets,, that took you off the origunal question that is .....how do you make nuggets???????
how is the Meat prepared??
the coating???
the seasoning???
how to cook???
do you have a good recipe that you can share???
[Richard Wilts]


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Look up I answered you. Cit chicken breast or thighs in chunks, dip into milk them seasoned flour then back into the milk and a final trip through the flour. Deep fry at 350 degrees until done.


----------



## richard wilts (Nov 27, 2008)

MaryB..Yes I seen your answer and thank you for it I,m glad you and some others answer me ..Im just looking for more ideas on how to make them..
Richard Wilts


----------



## wheresthegrub (Oct 28, 2008)

:lol: guy comes on asking for good recipes, we go on a tangent :lol:

I do my chicken nuggets similar to MaryB (minus milk); 
:roll:
cut chicken pieces;
season with s and p;
coat with flour;
dip in beaten egg;
coat with bread crumbs;
fry at 350.
:roll:
for the second coating sometimes I use seasoned or plain breadcrumbs. Variations would be using "panko", or adding into the flour "chinese five spice" for an asain-y taste. 
:roll:
Lately, tho, I have been "oven" frying them by coating a cookie sheet with butter and baking in a 350 oven for about 15-20 min, turning half way through.

NOW, CAN we continue bashing mc nuggets?????


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't like doulble coating, it creates a batter and takes away from the chicken.

I like to use either breast or boneless thighs. Here's the simple version.

- 1 cup all purpose flower
- 1 cup of seasoned bread crumbs
- 1 tbsp paprika
- 1 tbsp dried thyme
- 1 tbsp dried garlic powder
- salt/pepper

Combine all above ingredients. Season the chicken with salt and pepper, then dredge through the above mixture. Pan fry in 1/2 inch of vegetable oil (or corn oil, or canola, or peanut oil).

More time consuming version.

-2 cups buttermilk
- hot tobasco sauce
- dried thyme
- smoked paprika
- plus all ingredient dry mix from list above.

- combine the first 4 ingredients.
- place the chicken in the buttermilk marinade. Leave it over night.
- Continue with the previous recipe.
Note: When you dredge the buttermilked chicken through the flour mixture leave it aside for at least 10 minutes before you fry it. This will give the chicken crispness.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Lol Mary - isn't there enough nasty stuff in there anyway? Or is it the secret sauce? yecccch

I like to cook mine as follows.

Chicken thigh fillets, chopped into "nugget" size pieces
Marinate in oil & lemon juice for 30 minutes (or could soak them in buttermilk or yoghurt)
Drain and dry lightly on kitchen paper
Toss in seasoned plain flour
Dip into egg wash
Coat in dried breadcrumbs flavoured with smoked paprika and a touch of ground oregano powder and a little lemon zest
Either shallow fry, or bake in moderately hot oven till done (could deep fry for that fatty McD style)

Really nice with a sweet chilli sauce, a tzatziki dip or even tartare, bbq or sweet and sour sauce

You can vary your spices in the breadcrumbs for different tastes, say for example leave out the paprika and oregano then add some finely grated parmesan cheese, or chilli powder, or a cube of beef or chicken boullion. Experiment and find what you like best.

DC


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Sorry !!!
You cant make them. They are an exclusive product made out of chicken paste with added soy protein,salt and Msg. The chicken used is derived by the use of a machine developed by Keystone Foods for McChemistry by scraping all existing meat from chicken bones.Over the years the salt and MSG has been toned down due to consummer concerns,But in escence still the same. Try chopping your chicken first and add spice and a binder then roll and bread.


----------



## grlcbrkmyginsu (Apr 24, 2008)

Well... if you really want to make a McDonald's flavored nugget try this:

First, grind some boiled or steamed chicken breast. Mcnuggets are supposedly "all white meat" now. Make sure to add the skin since its the only fat. Take the paste you have and add some "Accent" (this is MSG and is definitely a big part of the flavor for mickey d's) and some beaten egg mixed with water (about a 2:1 ratio) and beef flavoring (powdered bouillon). Mix it all up real nice and mold some nugget shapes out of it. Put these on a dish and place in the freezer till firm.

While that's in the freezer beat one egg with 1/2 cup of water in a bowl.

In a ziplock bag, combine about 1 cup of flour, 1 tbsp garlic powder, 1 tbsp onion powder, 1 tsp salt, 1 tsp "accent", 1/2 tsp beef flavoring, and 1/2 tsp ground black pepper. 

Take the nuggets out and coat and coat them in the following order: flour> egg> flour> egg> flour

Put them in the freezer for no longer than an hour (refresh your egg mixture so its not TOO gross), take them out and dredge again:

egg>flour

Frying in lard at about 400 is the closest it gets whatever shortening mcdonalds uses (they used to you beef flavored lard but got in trouble with some vegetarians over their fries) but you can use any oil as it doesn't matter too much at this point.

Let drain on a rack and enjoy your tiny little heart stoppers. (Nah, eat what you love man, more power to ya)

Personally, I like to stop at mcdonalds or burger king or wendy's or something just for kicks and giggles :roll:. I know I could make something better but sometimes I like to slum it up. 

(Btw, that's the closest I've ever gotten to their recipe. Lots of trial and error for my wife's sake since she loves the things. Once I told her how bad they were for her (as I was adding MSG to the friggin thing) she decided she could abstain from them for quite some time. It's not gonna taste exactly like them but its close and to tell the truth, I'd rather go to McDonald's than go through the above.)


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Not mcDonald's nuggets, but very good-tasting and very crispy fried chicken pieces. 

Take some thick yoghurt, greek style is best. Grate a shallot into it. Add a little marjoram, grated black and pink pepper and grated or crushed coriander seed. Add salt. 

Cut the chicken into small pieces, i prefer the dark meat, which is tastier and juicier, but you can use the breast and it;s still good. Dip in the yoghurt mixture. Dip into flour. 
fry.
the yoghurt seems to keep the chicken tender and the flour crisps up and stays crisper than with an egg dip, strangely enough. The seasonings flavor the chicken nicely. 

to have breaded chicken, i do the same with the yoghurt but add an egg and some flour (couple or three tbsps) and then after dipping the chicken into it, i roll in bread crumbs and fry. 

try it.


----------

